# Detailingworld™ Review – Dodo Juice Apple iFoam Snow Foam Pre Wash



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

*Introduction*
Hi all,

Many thanks to Dom and all at Dodo Juice for sending their Apple iFoam Snow Foam Pre Wash out for me to review.

Have a look at their website, it's genuinely a really first class site, with some really cracking photography supporting the Dodo Juice products www.dodojuice.net

The website is first class - loving the pic of the stanced Jetta with the Dodo on the home page, along with some starter kits under the 'let's get you started' banner. There's obviously the ability to browse by 'category' too.

Have a look, it's genuinely a nice site to visit.

*The Product*
Dodo Juice Apple iFoam Snow Foam Pre Wash arrived, well packaged, in a 100ml 'glovebox size' bottle, although you're unlikely to carry snow foam in your glovebox, unless you're, like, a member of a detailing community......










The branding is distinctively Dodo, as I've mentioned in previous reviews, I love the play-on-words for many of their products. Apple iFoam is a mint green (funnily enough) liquid with a a really pleasant apple scent - I may be wrong, as I'm genuinely not great at identifying smells. I've always been like this, and it's not a Covid thing. Usually, I have to ask Mrs Cooks or Cookie Youngster to tell me what it smells like.

Dodo Juice Apple iFoam is a thinnish, minty coloured shampoo consistency.

The bottle has the following details on the label.










[There are also some safety tips and the website URL for the MSDS info.

*The Manufacturer says:*

From - https://dodojuice.net/collections/p...-ifoam-100ml-ph-neutral-maintenance-snow-foam

_ Snow foams are fantastic to use as a pre-wash or for contactless washes on lightly soiled (but heavily protected) cars. With a rich, thick lather, snow foam has far longer to act on the bodywork than traditional shampoos (note that a specialist snow foam lance will be required for best results, but some standard foam guns may prove adequate).

Apple iFoam is pH-neutral to preserve previously-applied wax or sealant layers, and helps to loosen, soften and remove dirt BEFORE the main wash. This is another step towards eradicating swirl marks from your detailing regime, as there will be less dirt on the panel when you make contact with a mitt or wash sponge.

You can see the dirt removed by checking the thick, white lather turn brown as it pulls dirt from the vehicle. But do not expect heavy soil removal - considering using a more aggressive caustic snow foam for more cleaning performance, and even then, a careful twin bucket wash will usually be required on daily driven cars.

If attempting a contactless wash, please note that a full contactless wash may only be possible if the vehicle is heavily protected, has little contamination on it and is then going to be rinsed with filtered 0ppm water or a contactless drying technique (like an air blower). We don't recommend contactless washes as a general rule, whether snow foam is used or not...

For heavier contamination, use a caustic snow foam as mentioned previously, or step up to Crudzilla*citrus TFR as a far stronger pre-wash - applied by spray to the lower half of the car, or heavily soiled areas. Snow foam has its limitations. But then again, those TFRs won't be nice to previously applied wax layers...

Note that other snow foams on the market may also contain similar caustic or citrus cleaning agents to aggressive TFRs in a bid to improve cleaning performance. These are not*maintenance snow foams. We believe that Apple iFoam is the strongest performing*pH-neutral 'wax-safe' maintenance snow foam available anywhere

Finally, the recipe is based on our award-winning Dodo Juice shampoo technology, it is fully biodegradable (so the foamy residue can go into storm drains without hurting the planet) and it smells as fresh as an orchard of apples. Why not grab some for your foam lance and see for yourself... maybe even compare it to the snow foam you currently use? Or if you don't have a snow foam lance, what planet are you on? Grab a snow foam lance*and see what all the fuss is about!... _

*The Method*

As always, having read the website, it was simply a case of mixing Apple iFoam 9:1 with water in the lance bottle.










Water added up to 1 litre.










And we're ready.

Before I foamed the car, I took a swipe of the rear quarter panel with a make-up pad.














































The car was then power washed, and another swipe with a make-up pad taken.



















The car was then foamed, and as instructed, left to dwell for between 5 and 10 minutes. Apple iFoam produced a lovely thick foam, at the recommended dilution rate. I'd have loved to have had a wee bit more of the product to play around with other bottles and dilutions, but this definitely impressed. I might add a bit of water to the lance bottle to see how the foam turns out.










At 4 mins to 5.....









The foam working it's magic










So, at the 5 minute mark, I started rinsing off.

The panel was rinsed, and I took another make up pad swipe, to see how it faired.










The results

The first swipe of the unwashed panel.










The second swipe of a power washed panel










And the swipe of the snow foamed panel.










In the images, the third one looks to have slightly more dirt than the 2nd, but having looked closely, it definitely doesn't. The snow foam appears to have done an excellent job of cleaning the panel.










*Price*

Dodo Juice Apple iFoam is available to purchase directly from Dodo Juice at https://dodojuice.net/collections/p.../apple-ifoam-ph-neutral-maintenance-snow-foam

Prices are as follows:-

100ml - £4 (£40 per litre)
1 litre - £14 (£14 per litre)
5 litres - £40 (£8 per litre)

Obviously, the more you buy, the more cost effective it is. The 5 litre container works out at a fifth of the price per litre of the 100ml.

Postage and packing is free for UK orders over £40 value. For UK orders under £40, and for all orders to Europe and the Rest of the World, shipping charges apply calculated by the weight of the item, its volumetric weight and other factors. Remember, that you will need to log in and add items to the basket to see the shipping rate.

I logged in, added 1 litre of Apple iFoam to my basket, and delivery to NI was calculated at £7.50. I changed the address to one in England, and it was also £7.50. Good on you, Dodo guys.

*Would I use it again?*

Yes, I'd have absolutely no reason not to. It most definitely clung well to the panel and did exactly what I'd expect of a snow foam.

*Conclusion*

I liked it. 
The foam was nice and thick, it clung well to the panel, didn't run off, and was still on the panel after the recommended 5 minute dwell time. 
Our A5 is reasonably well protected, so I'd love to try this on a completely unprotected car, just to see how it performs.

As always, thanks for taking the time to read.

Cooks

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

